# Favorite composers for the moment, music you listen often on and on and on???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Heinrich isaac i have several recording featuring him , he wonderful very interresting polyphonie not drab at all i ear pattern,sweet dissonance, very pleasant harmonics, very please voice i have Tallis Scholards Missa Apostolis and some other cd somewhere i dont recalled.

I will be fair and honnest whit you my vision is terrible i have bad eye sight sometime letter look blurry i had to by a flashlight in order to local my cd, so for now i setle for latest download, legit itune.

So i have problem locating cds even if in relative order see, memory fail , but it's ok..

Here one more name for you Philippe Verdelot, incredible skill talent, state of the art
What about Jacques Arcadelt so underrated it's so cruel, i have a cpo release of him bella in fores i lov it to death

Than how about Claudin De Sermisy well i dot have mutch fews songs but i also have brilliant guitar rendition of his work trought mister Noel Akchoté, this guy is a hero and put new light trought guitar rendition of polyphony, therefore and foremost vocal music.

And i know how ironic Deprofundis like French Chanson on naxos by london scholars great selection of scecular songs, Clement jannequin '' le chant des oiseau is feel good music to me , smart food, if music is food for thee mind hey?

What about it hmm?

What about mister Thomas Crecquillon, i dont jnow why but when i dont know what to listen and i just whant to relaxe into an etherical sphere of consciousness, i go for this composer, because thee Brabant Ensemble rendition of mort ma quité is an incredible works and recordings, something you gonna own hmm, trust me on this i had many hour of joy whit it, this never let me down yet, and fascinated my mind to the limit and beyond.

Than i could go on and on and on but i wont it already tedieous whit details, hmm i know Morales ha blast what a mighty of might oof renaissancee polyphony a force to reckon whit i have like 3 cd of him

So this is my favorite composer of the momment but i still listen to other era and genra & school of classicals, i have no frontier in time and space, continum or so.

Than i would like to had i respect salute and honnor the reader of this post so please enjoy it like i enjoy writing it hmm???


Your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------

